# Little changes for a big gain



## Caroline (Sep 9, 2010)

I am planning to make lots of little changes over the next few weeks. To begin with I thought I'd start on my activity levels (work on one thing at a time).

At work at the moment I am in the office quite a lot, so to get a break from my computer I go wash my hands once in a while or get a drink of water.

Can any one suggest any discreet exercises I can do while at my desk to keep things moving? I have a couple of exercises for my ankles and knees and something for my hips that I can do under my desk, but wantto add some variety. Any ideas please?

I am also trying to work on an action plan and hopefully keep a diary of some kind, but bit by bit.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 9, 2010)

Are there any stairs in  your workplace...there are a few floors in my building........i find goin up and down them a few times in a day provides reasonable work for the legs.............


----------



## Caroline (Sep 9, 2010)

All the stairs in my building are emergency stairs and have alarmed doors top and bottom, so not much chance of doing even one floor unless the fire alarm oed off

My floor is built on a saquare, so when I go for a walk, I walk round the block so to speak. 

I know it is not a lot, but I do wriggle my feet at and ankles and have a strech too while I am at my desk.


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 9, 2010)

Caroline said:


> All the stairs in my building are emergency stairs and have alarmed doors top and bottom, so not much chance of doing even one floor unless the fire alarm oed off
> 
> My floor is built on a saquare, so when I go for a walk, I walk round the block so to speak.
> 
> I know it is not a lot, but I do wriggle my feet at and ankles and have a strech too while I am at my desk.



Do you get an hour for lunch? Can you do a half hour walk in it. 
I go out every lunch and trek round the little town centre.

Di x


----------



## KayC (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Caroline
What about this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDfygg9YkdM

This American person has more videos as you can see on the right.
Also, if you google ' chair exercise', 'office exercise' or 'desk exercise', you will get more examples.
Kay


----------



## Caroline (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for replies and support, I will have to find my Seated Tai Chi DVD agai and run through that too.

Did quite well last night as little feller wanted to do some with me then showed me some of his own moves, so we were and hour doing things in a very relaxed way.


----------

